
Mrs. Post Enlarges on Etiquette (1927) - badcede
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1927/12/31/reading-and-writing-9
======
koolba
> It is true that occasionally the author’s invention plucks at the coverlet,
> and she can do no better by her brainchildren than to name them Mr. Jones
> and Mrs. Smith. But it must be said, in fairness, that the Joneses and the
> Smiths are the horrible examples, the confirmed pullers of social boners.

Was this really written in 1927? It reads like modern satire. If so, it might
be the first written usage of the phrase “ _social boner_ ”.

~~~
rsfinn
The Online Etymology Dictionary dates "boner" in the sense of "blunder" to
1912
([https://www.etymonline.com/search?q=boner](https://www.etymonline.com/search?q=boner))
— "baseball slang, probably [derived] from 'bonehead'".

